# Matapeake Fishing Report?



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone fished the pier at Matapeake lately?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Yea just white perch and catfish, with a few croakers. Give it about another 2 weeks.


----------



## MARK (Jan 21, 2001)

does matapeake have lights for night fishing?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

MARK said:


> does matapeake have lights for night fishing?


Yes and open 24/7. 

$10 to park which also gives you access to Romancoke Pier south on Rt8.

Beware though, can be some shady characters out there at nite.....daytime too.....


----------



## CalvesOfSteel (Aug 20, 2014)

went there past monday night to tuesday 4 hrs with bunch of people. caught spots and wp along with 1 rock that just dropped in front of me at the pier. But once the rays came around it was skunk for good 3 hrs and we ended up packing up and leaving


----------



## MARK (Jan 21, 2001)

what about choptank bridge? havent heard any reports...


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

CalvesOfSteel said:


> went there past monday night to tuesday 4 hrs with bunch of people. caught spots and wp along with 1 rock that just dropped in front of me at the pier. But once the rays came around it was skunk for good 3 hrs and we ended up packing up and leaving


lots of skates? lookin to go where the skates are lol


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

viper2788 said:


> lots of skates? lookin to go where the skates are lol


They're not Skates. Marylander's gotta get it straight.........they're COW-NOSED RAYS.

Skates are much smaller and don't eat everything in site and only caught directly on the bottom.


----------



## CalvesOfSteel (Aug 20, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> They're not Skates. Marylander's gotta get it straight.........they're COW-NOSED RAYS.
> 
> Skates are much smaller and don't eat everything in site and only caught directly on the bottom.


Yep cali is right. Its cow nosed rays. Skates I take it home and eat the wings. They're delicious.... only if prepped right. 
But either way the ray gave me a good fight, took me across the pier and my reel was screaming.

Also Im assuming you can catch some spots and croakers at the tank since we did catch spots and its way past chop tank river from metapeake


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

CaliYellowtail said:


> They're not Skates. Marylander's gotta get it straight.........they're COW-NOSED RAYS.
> 
> Skates are much smaller and don't eat everything in site and only caught directly on the bottom.


I used to call them rays until too many other "marylanders" have corrected me otherwise!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

This year I will try a cownosed ray for the table. I have heard some good things from people I trust.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Big Rad said:


> This year I will try a cownosed ray for the table. I have heard some good things from people I trust.


I'm looking forward to the report on this. Not so sure you'll trust those folks after eating some. It has the texture and look of pork with the flavor of stagnate water and compost.:--|


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> I'm looking forward to the report on this. Not so sure you'll trust those folks after eating some. It has the texture and look of pork with the flavor of stagnate water and compost.:--|


HA ha ha.  You crack me up Catman!

Yep....tastes like chicken. Cold beer and fried skate.....hard to beat. :beer: Sorry Big Rad


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

CaliYellowtail said:


> HA ha ha.  You crack me up Catman!
> 
> Yep....tastes like chicken. Cold beer and fried skate.....hard to beat. :beer: Sorry Big Rad


You mean cold beer and ray.....right? My culinary skills are adequate so we'll see. I will prepare it with care. If I don't like it my dog will eat almost anything I give him Hey, some people eat hagis!


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I also would like to try. I heard they were good too. Popular in the uk, and korean people prepare them differently. 

Problem is. Im not sure how to go about icing them, they will sit in my icebox for a good amount of time. I know rays start to ooze some sort of amnonia or something like piss through their skin when they die.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

PandaBearJeff said:


> I also would like to try. I heard they were good too. Popular in the uk, and korean people prepare them differently.
> 
> Problem is. Im not sure how to go about icing them, they will sit in my icebox for a good amount of time. I know rays start to ooze some sort of amnonia or something like piss through their skin when they die.


Probably so...they are in the shark family. 
Now you really turned me off from eating such a beast.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I was thinking of chopping the wings off. Killing them first. And just throwing the body back in for the little guys to eat him away. 

Idk if that is legal.... Let me know if it is not...

Kinda sounds like shark finning....

And putting the individual wings in a ziplock bag. Might not get too bad. Some stank is worth a 1 time expiriment. Sometimes you just have to know.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Saute in olive oil with peppers, tomatoes and green olives. Tasty.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Most fish taste like the food they eat. Cow nose rays in the bay eat blue crab, oysters, and clams. They should make for some tasty vittles.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

PandaBearJeff said:


> I also would like to try. I heard they were good too. Popular in the uk, and korean people prepare them differently.
> 
> Problem is. Im not sure how to go about icing them, they will sit in my icebox for a good amount of time. I know rays start to ooze some sort of amnonia or something like piss through their skin when they die.


The skate is the one with the ammonia......
Check out this link:

www.vims.edu/library/GreyLit/VIMS/MRA18.pdf


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Big Rad said:


> The skate is the one with the ammonia......
> Check out this link:
> 
> www.vims.edu/library/GreyLit/VIMS/MRA18.pdf


Pretty cool stuff Big Rad and your culinary skills are adequate after reading the recipes in the article. Although I only keep and target gamefish and don't recognize COW-Nosed ray as such. Therefore I will continue releasing these creatures back into the sea. 

I'm not one of these guys that throws em on the deck and lets them bake in the sun, stomping on there head and stabbing them a few times, making for a slow tortuous death.

Now...back to my fried Maryland skate dinner :--|


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

I caught one last week and harvested their wings. steamed them and had some soy sauce with alots of spring onion, garlics, and dried pepper powder. I did not eat. I fed my wife with it. she said it was so tasty. I got a special treat that night.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

New name; Spanish Fly Rays!!!


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

surfnsam said:


> New name; Spanish Fly Rays!!!


Aphraydisiac.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> New name; Spanish Fly Rays!!!


NO..... it's "SKATE" here in MD


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Only if u r a chicken necker


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Going out tonight after the storms. Anyone else game. Sat night at PLO was one of my busiest outings. High throw back ratio. I'm hoping the storms drive fish out of the deep with the influx of fresh water.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

MulGoGi said:


> I caught one last week and harvested their wings. steamed them and had some soy sauce with alots of spring onion, garlics, and dried pepper powder. I did not eat. I fed my wife with it. she said it was so tasty. I got a special treat that night.


 _I got a special treat that night_ -- You do know that skate, spring onion, garlics, and dried pepper powder are all aphrodisiac ingredients for women, do you?


----------

